# Single Satage Press



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys. i think that i have posted on this forum befor but im not sure. Anyways im 15 and started shooting uspsa production a few months ago. My boss and i have decided to start shooting the local benchrest and sniper matches. I will be using my 308 so i need a single stage press and a few extras aswell. Im mainly interested in something like a rockchucker. anyways i am woundering if any of you guys are wanting to sell your old single stage presses? i use a SDB but that wont work so i do know the basics of reloading. Also any tips for loading percision bullets would be nice. Thanks jesse


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't have any equipment to sell, but I can offer a few tips.

Start with new brass, good quality stuff, check the neck make sure they are all the same. If you are really anal, weigh each piece of brass and only use those that are the same weight +/- a grain or two, same goes for bullets.
Get a trickle charger and trickle the powder in every round.
Once you have your load figured out, buy your powders, primers and bullets in bulk. Everything can change with a new lot.

Send Plainsman a PM and ask for his advice, he's likely forgotten more about precision reloading than I've learned.

Good luck and have fun.

huntin1


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok thanks for the advice. what will be the best case trimmer for me that is accurate and cheap


----------



## Esoterix (Jun 7, 2011)

Too BAD my 1985 RCBS Rock Chucker II Press would not handle cases larger than 223 or I would consider selling it to a kid like your self. I love RCBS for service and supporting their products for life so the NEWEST RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Press will work for you, but I don't like their priming/de-priming feature as much now, especially compared to Forster, Redding or even LEE Presses using the tube to catch the spent primers.

If your are mainly interested in accuracy then I would recommend the L.E.Wilson trimmer (even better than a Forster Trimmer). The nice thing also is that there are a bunch of upgrades you can add over time when you have more money. Check out Sinclair International's web-Site: http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/cid=5 ... ILSON,-INC

If your looking at speed then the Dillon 1200 is good, the Gracey Trimmers are excellent, but the Giraud Power Trimmer is the very best you can buy!

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=487924 (MidWayUSA cheaper then Sinclair at $43 plus $11 per case holder for Fired or NEW cases). Sinclair sells ALL the fancy Add-Ons to make it the most precise trimmer on the market -- even better than the Forster Trimmer!! Call Sinclair's Tech Support Toll Free at: (800) 717-8211.

http://www.dillonprecision.com/content/ ... se_Trimmer (Dillon's Rapid Trim 1200B Case Trimmer at $230 plus)

http://www.matchprep.com/trimmer.htm (Gracey Power Cartridge Case Trimmer at $280 plus)

http://www.giraudtool.com/prod02.htm (Giraud Power Case Trimmer at $425 to $625 plus)

I own the Wilson trimmer with ALL the fancy upgrades from Wilson and Sinclair as well as the Dillon 1200 trimmer, but will be getting the Giraud 50BMG Trimmer with numerous caliber change-overs ordered hopefully by Christmas.

Doug

PS: As for presses go, I would strongly recommend the Forster Co-Ax Press for accuracy using either Redding Competition Dies or Forster Ultra Benchrest Dies. 2nd choice would be the Redding UltraMag Press or the Redding T-7 Turret Press. Hope this helps.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Check out the Lee Classic single stage, at around $100 it is a good deal and a decent press.

I would also look at kits:

RCBS: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/de ... ber=646599 $319

Lyman: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/de ... ber=548480 $194

Throw in a set of dies and a shell holder and you'll have everything you need. You can upgrade later as you can afford it, and trust me, you will upgrade.

I use Redding comp dies to full length resize my brass. Both plainsman and I have found that the Lee Collet seating die does a better job at seating the bullet than our comp dies do, and cost a whole lot less. I would get a full length sizing die by RCBS or Redding, and a set of Lee Collet dies. The set will include a neck sizing die and a collet seating die. The neck sizing die is handy to have around.

I do not use my press to seat primers, I prime with a hand priming tool. I believe the RCBS above comes with one, the Lyman does not.

I use a single stage press to resize the brass, I seat the bullets with a Lee hand press: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=410804

Maybe I'm dreaming, but I think it gives me a better feel when I seat the bullet. Of course, it could be that I was just making an excuse to buy more reloading toys. 

Also, looking into some type of brass polisher. You can do this by hand, but a tumbler is a lot easier.

huntin1


----------

